# REHOME: Southwest Wi....Julian needs a new home!



## Maureen Las (Aug 26, 2007)

Last year we adopted out a very very sweet New Zealand White youngster named Julian. Unfortunately I learned today that his owners feel that they should re-home him due to their aggressive cat who has attempted to attack him more than once.

Right now he is living a very spoiled life with a family who wants him to go to someone who will continue to spoil and love him as they have.

He is very attached to the "man of the house" so it will be adifficult and sad adjustment for him to start over with a new family but if he has tothey wish it could be someone on RO.

He is not at the shelter but in the family's home and the "adoption" will be based solelyon the quality of the home that can be found for him.

He is already neutered, has excellent litterbox habits and is Mr. Personality (very sweet)

He most likely would have a potential to bond well as this family did have a female bun who hated him (he liked her)

When you see pics of a big pink -eyed 12-13lbs white bunny just think of all the happiness that Oberon has brought to Angela. 
White bunnies are cool!
If you are interested in more details please pm me


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## undergunfire (Aug 26, 2007)

I just have to say....he is GORGEOUS !

You can tell just by looking at his picture that he is as sweet as a bunny can get!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 26, 2007)

When he was at the shelter he was just a little guy..matter of fact I thought he was a she and named her Christina ..then changed it to Christopher and then his adopters changed it to Julian.

I wish that everyone realized that these NZW make really great pets because so many of them are so very sweet..

there are so many available in shelters....

I really wanted to get to TK with this one butits too late now and I do like her new mini-rex.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 26, 2007)

Maybe Angela needs some "Julian" in her life :stikpoke.


:whistling


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 26, 2007)

That would be too good to be true..and I'm sure it won't happen.

She really had a hard time bonding Oberon with Fey and Sprite and , tobe honest, I don't know if she ever completely was able to do it.
She's more patient than I am with bonding

I really hate to see Julian up-rooted from his home because they really did spoil him but they feel its for his own safety. 

I just feel bummed out recently 

we got 2 black male rabbits from a shelter in Mn. A family had to give them up because they lost their house in the flooding here. Its bad enough that people give up rabbits ;its worse that they HAVE to give them up because they are homeless.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 26, 2007)

I wish I had a house already. Ryan and I are going to rent our first house in about February. It will be a 2 bedroom....so that I can have a full room to be the "animal room"...for my rats and bunnies.

I hope once Ryan and I get our own place, I can take in ONE rabbit at a time in my area every now and then, get it altered, and rehome it to a great home.



Julian truely seems like a special rabbit. I think we all wish we could keep all the bunnies we see that really need homes :?.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2007)

He looks like my Elvis, Chandie's Belle and Rosies SweetPea.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 6, 2007)

Has Julian found a home yet :??


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 6, 2007)

This whole thing went "bad " as the woman who owns Julian talked to Cassandra our kennel operations manager. Cassandra talked Linda (the owner) into bringing Julian into the shelter. She reluctantly did so now Julian is part of the shelter that he was originally adopted out from.

I was appalled to see Julian . he weighs over 10lbs and although he would be large anyway he is grossly overweight. . This makes me angry as it is almost abuse of the animal. He doesn't look like the pics I posted but is huge. 
In addition to this he has not adapted to the shelter after coming from a warm loving environment. 

he is actually growling ,boxing cage possessive and " a mess" in the shelter.

Their is some discussion that Linda will be able to take him home again and find a home herself and I hope that that happens. ...but he is not going to be adopted the way he is now.

The whole thing basically sucks.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 7, 2007)

That stinks to hear that. He looks like such a great bunny. I truely hope that he can find a wonderful home :?.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear I hope it all works out...


----------



## Haley (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow Im so sorry to hear hes at the shelter!

I wish the family could have just kept him until he was adopted-did anyone ever speak to them about just keeping him in a room where the cat did not have access? I think he would be better off living in a nice big NIC pen with only limited run time than being where he is now.

Poor guy


----------



## naturestee (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh god I wish I had more space! No offence, but your shelter has an awful track record with rabbits. He reminds me so much of Oberon, I hope he gets a good home soon!


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 7, 2007)

They may let him go back with his owner and let her find him a home.. The new kennel operations manager is way more tolerant than the one we had..plus she promised the woman (who used to work at the shelter) that they would do everything possible to find him a good home.

I took him out of the cage yesterday despite his cage possessive behavior and took him in another room and held him for awhile. He was much better while I was petting him and liked being held. I can tell he was held a lot as he just flopped out on my lap. 

he's slightly better than he was but he so much needs to lose wt as he is so big I think that it could turn people off..besides his behavior.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 14, 2007)

Anymore news on the handsome Julian?


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 14, 2007)

I found out that the woman who surrendered Julian is trying to adopt a dog from another shelter. That means that this iswhy she surrendered him. The other shelter called ours as a reference for her. I really hope that they gave her a terrible reference as she has returned another rabbit that she adopted from us and also returned a dog awhile back. 

Julian is just a mess. he is totally cage possessive ,lunges, grunts and generally turns off everyone. I know that he was given a good home with her and I think that he just can't adapt to shelter life. 

I am hoping that we can get him into a rescue. 

I am fostering one of two rabbits that were surrendered to us by a family that lost their home in the floods in Southeast MN. They are named Bert and Ernie and I have Ernie at my house because he is so terrified. 

I just brought him home tonight so I don't want to stress him out..but when I get a chance I will start a thread on him. I have absolutely no idea what breed he is or what kind of mix. He is built like a tank very thick and strong and looks so different than any bunny I have ever seen...

Anyway pray for Julian because he really needs it.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 14, 2007)

Will do ray:I really hope everything works out for this poor lil guy. Oh and keeping Ernie and Bert and the family in my thoughts and prayers as well.


----------

